# Standard poodle on The Dog Whisperer



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Aww!

Have you seen the Allstate commercial with the spoo? It's GREAT!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Allstate commercial*

Here it is!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Yessssss! And from the allstate guy, voted the most trusted spokesperson!


----------

